# Exam Calculator Recommendations?



## Firefly (Feb 23, 2010)

What calculator did you use/prefer for the exam?


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 23, 2010)

the one I studied with.


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 23, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> the one I studied with.


+1

Which type do you normally prefer and which do you have experience with (TI, Casio, or HP)?

I'm a TI guy so I used a TI-36x solar. It was the exact same calculator I used in HS so I didn't need to learn how to use a new calculator in addition to studying. I have heard that several TI people tend to prefer the Casio's. The HP group is their own separate cult which I choose not to participate with...


----------



## Firefly (Feb 23, 2010)

I've been studying with my TI-89 as I've gone through the MERM. Now that I've just about finished the MERM, I'm set to purchase the calculator I'll need for the exam to knock out the last 8 weeks.

Sounds like I should go with a TI.

Thank you.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 23, 2010)

I was accustomed to using TI graphing calculators before studying for the exam. For the exam I bought a TI-36x solar and a Casio fx-115MS. I found that I preferred using the Casio. I had both calculators with me when I took the exam.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 23, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> The HP group is their own separate cult which I choose not to participate with...


I've been a proud member of the HP cult since 1987. Once I got past the initiation ceremony where $350 of my money was sacrificed for an HP-41CV, it's served me well.


----------



## Shanks (Feb 23, 2010)

I like TI-30XIIS and have one at work and another for study/exam.


----------



## MechGuy (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm on the Casio fx-115 bandwagon myself


----------



## mechgirl (Feb 23, 2010)

I have used a TI-83 since 8th grade, but couldn't find a TI that was approved for the test so I bought a Casio FX-155ES, which I've been studying with. I'm not thrilled with it. It seems to have every function I'll need, except it does not interpolate. I need to research the TIs to see if any interpolate. If so, I'm buying a TI.

I don't like the buttons on the Casio. The buttons are not very high, but are larger and flatter, and when in a hurry, I often press an extra button. I've gotten several study problems wrong due to this. Also, I think the screen is a bit harder to read and the division sign is not a slash but is the conventional division sign, which looks like an addition plus sign on the screen. And you can only re-enter the very last entry. I think I've just talked myself into sacrificing another $20 for a TI.

So anyone know which, if any, TIs interpolate?


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 23, 2010)

mechgirl said:


> So anyone know which, if any, TIs interpolate?


I'm not sure if my TI can interpolate, but it does make a mean cup of coffee.


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 23, 2010)

My TI-36x does not (but then again I bought it back in 1994). The newer version of the 36 might, but I don't know for sure.

My TI-86 does. But it's not approved.


----------



## EM_PS (Feb 23, 2010)

^i just sold my old ti86 on craig's list for $20 - i'm so used to the lesser ncees approved calcs that the '86 seems waay to heavy into menus &amp; buried functions now.

the Ti 36 solar does do linear regression analysis, fwiw. it has probably only half the features of the casios, but it does have a nicer keypad, layout &amp; appearance imo.


----------



## Phalanx (Feb 24, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> I've been a proud member of the HP cult since 1987. Once I got past the initiation ceremony where $350 of my money was sacrificed for an HP-41CV, it's served me well.


I was suckered into being a member of the HP cult in 1998. A nearby HP plant donated calculators to the local schools to brainwash students with RPN. As a result, I tend to avoid any calculators that have an "=" sign instead of "ENTER."


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 24, 2010)

^^^My TI-86 has an ENTER key instead of an =


----------



## Phalanx (Feb 24, 2010)

^^^The TI-86 is just an imposter of the great HP 48g. Maybe you should take a hint from the name and 86 the TI for a decent HP.

Although I can't be too critical since I was forced to buy a cheap TI for a chemistry course in college. The chemistry department mandated that all students had to use one of the 3 or 4 approved calculators for exams - none of them were HP or RPN.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 24, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> I was accustomed to using TI graphing calculators before studying for the exam. For the exam I bought a TI-36x solar and a Casio fx-115MS. I found that I preferred using the Casio. I had both calculators with me when I took the exam.


Ditto.

The Casio is now on my desk at work, and the TI is at home on my desk...but it doesn't ever get used since it's sitting next to a TI-83.


----------



## EM_PS (Feb 26, 2010)

Phalanx said:


> ^^^The TI-86 is just an imposter of the great HP 48g. Maybe you should take a hint from the name and 86 the TI for a decent HP.
> Although I can't be too critical since I was forced to buy a cheap TI for a chemistry course in college. The chemistry department mandated that all students had to use one of the 3 or 4 approved calculators for exams - none of them were HP or RPN.


i would put out there that there is just as much of a TI cult as an HP cult. How many have their TI-8* whatevers because thats what University XYZ (or even high school) curriculum stated (or recommended) you would need? The HP cult is a choice, I think entirely (or mostly) because of preference for RPN (though why so F'n pricey!?) - whereas the TI one seems to be force-fed down most STEM major students throats.


----------



## JoeysVee (Mar 2, 2010)

I like RPN so I wnet with the HP35s. Gotta love the tactile feedback!


----------



## dlm1450 (Mar 2, 2010)

For graphing calculators I will always be an HP fan. However, since you can't use a graphing calculator on the exams, I converted to the Casio fx-115ES for the FE exam last April. I chose the Casio over the HP because it had many more built-in and easy to use math features (matrix multiplication, determinates, scientific constants, unit conversions, etc). It was a godsend in the FE exam. It did almost all of the math problems for me. Matrices, integrals, and even some of the probs/stats. I REALLY think it helped me pass the exam.

For the PE exam, I don't think it matters as much. I have taken the ME PE once already and spoken to many others about their experiences. There are NO math problems on the PE exam and you will not have to find the determinate of a matrix to solve any of the problems that ARE on the exam. Hence, if you've already been using an approved calculator, keep using it. If you have been using a non-approved calculator, STOP. You should then run, don't walk, to your local retail store and get an approved calculator and start using it immediately. It is extremely important that you are 100% familiar with your calculator during the exam.

Here's another piece of advice. Bring a spare calculator to the exam. Don't bring a spare that you are unfamiliar with just because you happen to have it laying around. Get two identical calculators. If one dies during the exam, you will have a spare that you are familiar with.

My final piece of advice. Don't bring more than two calculators to the exam. You will look like a tool. The first time I took the PE exam, I sat behind a guy who brought 6 calculators. He was a tool.

Good luck.


----------



## Firefly (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for all of the great comments. I ended up purchasing a Casio fx-115ES and like it pretty good. I like being able to see the string of numbers I type in.

Now I've got to figure out how to use the solver feature.


----------



## mechgirl (Mar 6, 2010)

Firefly said:


> Thanks for all of the great comments. I ended up purchasing a Casio fx-115ES and like it pretty good. I like being able to see the string of numbers I type in.
> Now I've got to figure out how to use the solver feature.


Don't have it with me now, but on the top right, is the mode button. Push that, then the number corresponding to "equation". You can then select the format of your equation, then enter the constants. Actually is a handy feature. I've used it in for the practice problems. But I wish it interpolated.


----------



## Firefly (Mar 12, 2010)

For those wondering what the approved calculators are, here's the 2010 list:

http://ncees.org/About_NCEES/News/News_Pag...s_announced.php


----------

